# Pregnyl - timing the jab????



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi i need some urgebt advice on when to take the trigger shot.  I am on my third iui and have been told to take the pregnyl midnight tonight, ready for basting on thurs 11.30am.  On both my previous iui's i have been convinced i have ovulated before being basted.  Can anyone let me know how long before basting they took the prgnyl shot?  Has anyone conceived after waiting 36hours.  If i take it later am i lessening my chances?  This is my last attempt at iui so want to try and give it the best possible chance.  Any advice would be great.  Thanks Clair


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

I meant urgent!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You would not _usually_ ovulate before 36 hours. Although I've not had IUI I have had the hcg trigger injections...had pregnyl before EC (ivf) and although I ovulate naturally on cd14/15, with our first fet I had to have trigger injection (ovitrelle) to exactly time ET...and I didn't ovulate early.

We are not medically qualified so if you need urgent advise then I'd recommend you contact your clinic.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

I've done the same thing nearly two weeks ago and I was strongly advised to make it exactly 36 hours before IUI.

Good luck!


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi. thanks both for replying, i decided to do as the clinic had told me and do it 36 hours before, i suppose they are the experts!  I was basted on thurs about midday, so its the dreaded 2ww for me!!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

i took pregnly 36 hours before basting & got BFP first time round!  

Good Luck x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Only used it for my second IUI, did it 36 hours before, see ticker below for result!!

Good luck!!

Vxx


----------

